# Metformin with fat loss goal in mind



## silverback66 (Aug 19, 2014)

So a friend of mine got her Rx dose of metformin upped and no longer needed the smaller 500mg tabs she had left so she gave them to me. 
From what I have read around they can be a great tool to control appetite as well as fat loss. 
I have read a few posts talking about using them with meals to increase insulin sensitivity and help utilize carbs more efficiently. Guys are often talking about using 500mg with regular meals and 1000mg with high carb meals. 

Where I am mainly interested in the fat loss usage of the drug I'm curious if this same dosage and timing is effective/best for my current goals.. Also how long would be an ideal duration to use it? She only had 52 left in the bottle.. So at that dose I'd only have enough for about 17 days of constant use. 

A little about me: 5'10" 230lbs about 20% bodyfat 

I am currently on prescription TRT at 100mg test cyp/week

in my last 12 week cut lost about 30lbs with about 6% bf loss. So I have been enjoying the summer and am going to hit another big cut starting September 29. Would it be more beneficial to use the metformin during the cut or while in a bulking diet to keep lean? 

Hope this is a good section for my post! Any advice is helpful..


----------



## silverback66 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bump?


----------



## Sully (Aug 20, 2014)

Use it to cut and get as lean as possible. That will make your body more responsive to your next bulking phase. We all know that no matter what size you are, being as lean as possible always looks better. 

And if you want more, I just checked the online pharmacy I normally use and generic metformin is readily available. It's not terribly pricey, but not really cheap either.


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

*What is the Protocol?*



Lil' Sully said:


> Use it to cut and get as lean as possible. That will make your body more responsive to your next bulking phase. We all know that no matter what size you are, being as lean as possible always looks better.
> 
> And if you want more, I just checked the online pharmacy I normally use and generic metformin is readily available. It's not terribly pricey, but not really cheap either.



How does one lean out on Metformin? What is the right protocol? Should I take it during my meals daily at 500mg/tab or only on my cheat meal which falls on the weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Take it at least 3 times a day. Your appetite will decrease and it'll keep your Insulin from spiking and causing fat storage.


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Take it at least 3 times a day. Your appetite will decrease and it'll keep your Insulin from spiking and causing fat storage.


Thank you very much Brother! And as for my carb intake should I limit to 50g a day or a bit more?


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> So a friend of mine got her Rx dose of metformin upped and no longer needed the smaller 500mg tabs she had left so she gave them to me.
> From what I have read around they can be a great tool to control appetite as well as fat loss.
> I have read a few posts talking about using them with meals to increase insulin sensitivity and help utilize carbs more efficiently. Guys are often talking about using 500mg with regular meals and 1000mg with high carb meals.
> 
> ...


I am exactly the same stats as you Brother: bw, bf, ht and wt. I am also on the same TRT dose. What protocol did you follow to lose 6% or did you get your bodyfat down to 6%?


----------



## silverback66 (Aug 24, 2014)

KletoReese said:


> I am exactly the same stats as you Brother: bw, bf, ht and wt. I am also on the same TRT dose. What protocol did you follow to lose 6% or did you get your bodyfat down to 6%?


I wish I got down to 6% haha no I lost 6..
Went from 24 to 19.

Really just diet and exercise bro.. It was right when I started my trt so I imagine that helped too. 

I actually just followed a program on bodybuilding.com  it's called Chris Gethin's 12 week trainer program here is a link. I really liked it! It helped me stay on track sticking exactly to his program

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-12-week-daily-trainer-week-1.html


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> I wish I got down to 6% haha no I lost 6..
> Went from 24 to 19.
> 
> Really just diet and exercise bro.. It was right when I started my trt so I imagine that helped too.
> ...


Thanks a lot! I have seen this program before. I take it you are an Endo type?


----------



## silverback66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah I'd say so..  Maybe somewhat on the endo-meso side 
This was actually my before and after shot from my transformation 
Not a huge change but I'm really a lot leaner than before


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you kidding? There IS a change! You can see your waist has gone down a lot and abs are slowly coming in. That's great! Did you also follow his nutrition plan? By the way thanks for posting your pics!


----------



## silverback66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks man! That's much appreciated! Yes I did follow his nutrition as well


----------



## KletoReese (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your input, I'll give it a shot with Metformin!


----------



## KletoReese (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Bro, I'm checking in. How have you progressed so far?


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 3, 2014)

KletoReese said:


> Hey Bro, I'm checking in. How have you progressed so far?


Sorry man I've been away.. 

I took the met for about a week and a half.. Had the shits everyday (I've heard it's a common side that passes after about 2 weeks) but I decided to go donate plasma one night after a hard workout while on it and I fainted.. Lol nothing serious but between that and the daily squirts I decided to stop taking it. 

Didn't see any great results in the short time I took it that wouldn't have been from diet alone. So it's hard to give a real opinion.


----------



## KletoReese (Dec 4, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> Sorry man I've been away..
> 
> I took the met for about a week and a half.. Had the shits everyday (I've heard it's a common side that passes after about 2 weeks) but I decided to go donate plasma one night after a hard workout while on it and I fainted.. Lol nothing serious but between that and the daily squirts I decided to stop taking it.
> 
> Didn't see any great results in the short time I took it that wouldn't have been from diet alone. So it's hard to give a real opinion.


Lol!! With the squirts and the plasma donation alone you should.ve noticed some loss. A week and a half is too short. I've just started and gauging myself, let's see how far this goes. Thanks for your input. Hope your training is going well.


----------

